# ASRock Radeon RX 580 Phantom Gaming X 8 GB



## W1zzard (May 22, 2018)

ASRock is the first new player in the GPU market for a long time. We review their AMD-based RX 580 Phantom Gaming X, which is an overclocked custom-design variant. ASRock has optimized their card for low-cost, which matters a lot today due to prices being inflated by GPU mining.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (May 22, 2018)

Well yeah Asrock have to do better than this and I have no doubt they have all the expertise to made it. But this one is category of Asus duals, MSI Dual fans design(not even armor), palit duals etc. So a bit better than reference blower but that it's. Looking forward to see when they finally made real high end design by their own.


----------



## las (May 22, 2018)

Polaris... Come on

I hope AMD will release something for the high end segment soon


----------



## jabbadap (May 22, 2018)

las said:


> Polaris... Come on
> 
> I hope AMD will release something for the high end segment soon



Very much doubt it, Navi is 7nm but that is far far away. Though there have been Vega 12 on linux kernel drivers, but that might just be mobile chip from CES 2018.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 22, 2018)

Wait, DOOM is no longer used for benchmark? Why?


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Wait, DOOM is no longer used for benchmark? Why?


Wolfenstein II. DOOM has a 200 FPS limit


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2018)

On the Clock Throttling page you say it has a 8-pin connector which is rated for 300w.  I thought the 8-pin was only rated for 150w, add the 75w from the PCI-E slot and you get 225w.


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2018)

The 225 W mentioned by @newtekie1 , a plus 15 % power limit and a peak power consumption of 206 W is in my book cutting it very close. Was is possible to change the power limit in let's say Afterburner or was it in a modified bios?


----------



## las (May 22, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> Very much doubt it, Navi is 7nm but that is far far away. Though there have been Vega 12 on linux kernel drivers, but that might just be mobile chip from CES 2018.



7nm should happen later this year or early next. TSMC/GloFo 7nm is not as advanced as Intel's 10nm. Most of this nm talk is marketing. 12nm is not true 12nm either.

Navi is on AMD's roadmap in 2018-2019


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> On the Clock Throttling page you say it has a 8-pin connector which is rated for 300w.  I thought the 8-pin was only rated for 150w, add the 75w from the PCI-E slot and you get 225w.


Whoops, typo. Fixed.



mstenholm said:


> Was is possible to change the power limit in let's say Afterburner or was it in a modified bios?


Like on all AMD cards that I'm aware of you can change the power limit in Wattman. For this card by + or - 50%

BIOS: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/200892/asrock-rx580-8192-180329


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 22, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> Well yeah Asrock have to do better than this and I have no doubt they have all the expertise to made it. But this one is category of Asus duals, MSI Dual fans design(not even armor), palit duals etc. So a bit better than reference blower but that it's. Looking forward to see when they finally made real high end design by their own.


this is Polaris 20 XTX, XTR is what W1zzard reviewed before and those are the binned ones.


----------



## kastriot (May 22, 2018)

Great card for 199$ like gtx 1060 6GB price should be too..


----------



## Casecutter (May 22, 2018)

Phantom... Gaming...  X  more like; Hardly Incognito... Mining... C-
But thanks W1zzard for looking at it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 22, 2018)

Not being a normal miner, I have (k)no(w)  idea what a DAP 160 is,  would like to see mining testing use something more common(?) like Nicehash, its benchmarking function.


On newegg the lowest price is $320 (not open-box) for card with these specs, the sad part, and no surprise, is that the 4GB memory cards cost as much if not more than most of the 8gb memory cards. IDK, who still shops Newegg for components but I'm sure your wallet is screaming for a break from being gouged.


----------



## HD64G (May 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Wolfenstein II. DOOM has a 200 FPS limit


We see that Spellforce3 is bad game for benchmarking also due to the heavy CPU bottleneck its engine shows limiting FPS close to 80. Maybe an even better candidate to be excluded from next reviews?

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/RX_580_Phantom_Gaming_X/25.html


----------



## Casecutter (May 22, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> IDK, who still shops Newegg


Yea, have to agree their pricing is all over the place for many things on that site anymore... And this from someone who sung the old Egg praises, since before the last millennia.  Since that Chinese consortium took over I see them no longer always on their mark.

Given that GDDR is still close to double when reference/MSRP came out I'm cutting some prices out there a break. Most say 8Gb of GDDR was like $40 per card when those $230 original MSRP where prenented, so today you might adjust that to more like $270.  Right now there's little to not a lot  concurrency influence in this range; although RX 570 4Gb are seeming to be holding strong still.   A few weeks ago a decent/middle ground ASUS RX 580 8Gb OC got down to $300 with a $30 Rebate.  I was hoping to see a drop to $280 and more of the higher grade/equipped models to start seeing the same reductions, but as of the last week prices held strong or somewhat moved up.

Shut my mouth!... just went looking and Micro Center has that ASUS RX 580 8Gb OC got down to $270 after $30 Rebate!


----------



## Readlight (May 22, 2018)

It looks very slow on 4k for580euro card ps4 already looks like crap because they make games who are to slow for it.


----------



## bug (May 22, 2018)

Eek, 8pin for a mid-range card. I had forgotten all about that.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 22, 2018)

bug said:


> Eek, 8pin for a mid-range card. I had forgotten all about that.


Meh i seen a 2 8 pin 1060 6gb xD and 3gb i believe


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2018)

As Australia is included as being part of the Asian market, I expect to see this card here, at reasonable prices hopefully.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> Yea, have to agree their pricing is all over the place for many things on that site anymore... And this from someone who sung the old Egg praises, since before the last millennia.  Since that Chinese consortium took over I see them no longer always on their mark.
> 
> Given that GDDR is still close to double when reference/MSRP came out I'm cutting some prices out there a break. Most say 8Gb of GDDR was like $40 per card when those $230 original MSRP where prenented, so today you might adjust that to more like $270.  Right now there's little to not a lot  concurrency influence in this range; although RX 570 4Gb are seeming to be holding strong still.   A few weeks ago a decent/middle ground ASUS RX 580 8Gb OC got down to $300 with a $30 Rebate.  I was hoping to see a drop to $280 and more of the higher grade/equipped models to start seeing the same reductions, but as of the last week prices held strong or somewhat moved up.
> 
> ...



Requires a rebate, they get 300 bux off you up front. Not worth paying more just for them to lose the rebate in the mail...

Hopefully they will do a refresh review after they get the firmware updated for the correct tdp.

Too bad it wont hit U.S. markets...


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2018)

Polaris... come on Asrock, still those R9 290/GTX 980 kind of cards in performance..

I still wonder what Gainward would say since they had that Phantom brand on their cards..


----------



## bug (May 23, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Meh i seen a 2 8 pin 1060 6gb xD and 3gb i believe


I was happy when my factory overclocked 1060 came with a single 6pin. It overclocks pretty much at the same level as those with more power intake.
However, in this case we're talking about the reference design.


----------



## Rivage (May 23, 2018)

Happy Russian, Canadian, Astralian and African miners. FFS


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> As Australia is included as being part of the Asian market, I expect to see this card here, at reasonable prices hopefully.



(Howdy Neighbor) Like us here in New Zealand you'll be ripped off as usual just like we are where we pay almost 2.5 times the U.S price for any PC component


Asus RX580 8GB NZ$388.97 ($270USD) actually equates to *$691.46NZD *


----------



## jabbadap (May 23, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Polaris... come on Asrock, still those R9 290/GTX 980 kind of cards in performance..
> 
> I still wonder what Gainward would say since they had that Phantom brand on their cards..



You mean Palit, since Gainward is wholly owned by Palit microsystems ltd.  But in reality I don't really know, they seemed to discontinue Phantom after Nvidia 900 -series.

It's not even the first company to use Phantom name on video cards, Pine 3D used Phantom name on their cards(Current XfX).



T4C Fantasy said:


> this is Polaris 20 XTX, XTR is what W1zzard reviewed before and those are the binned ones.



Binned or not. Using higher binned chip with this design would be waste of silicon. But glad you say that, so in which bin is that "Reference" RX 580 scores done with?


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> You mean Palit, since Gainward is wholly owned by Palit microsystems ltd.  But in reality I don't really know, they seemed to discontinue Phantom after Nvidia 900 -series.
> 
> It's not even the first company to use Phantom name on video cards, Pine 3D used Phantom name on their cards(Current XfX).


I know that it's Palit's brand, I still say Gainward 

Ah, didn't know that XFX (Pine is legacy... I don't use that brand name on my messages) used that also!


----------



## jabbadap (May 23, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I know that it's Palit's brand, I still say Gainward
> 
> Ah, didn't know that XFX (Pine is legacy... I don't use that brand name on my messages) used that also!



XfX is one of Pine groups brands.


----------



## lukart (May 23, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> You mean Palit, since Gainward is wholly owned by Palit microsystems ltd.  But in reality I don't really know, they seemed to discontinue Phantom after Nvidia 900 -series.
> 
> It's not even the first company to use Phantom name on video cards, Pine 3D used Phantom name on their cards(Current XfX).
> 
> ...




Looks like Palit is out of business, I dont see their cards anywhere anymore. Not sure what they did with Gainward.
As far as Asrock, would be nice if they do a super OC model, like the oc-formulas on their motherboards..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 23, 2018)

lukart said:


> Looks like Palit is out of business, I dont see their cards anywhere anymore. Not sure what they did with Gainward.
> As far as Asrock, would be nice if they do a super OC model, like the oc-formulas on their motherboards..


Palit is far from out of business they make 1080 Tis and everything

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4385/palit-gtx-1080-ti-super-jetstream

http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapc.php?lang=en


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 23, 2018)

lukart said:


> Looks like Palit is out of business, I dont see their cards anywhere anymore. Not sure what they did with Gainward.
> As far as Asrock, would be nice if they do a super OC model, like the oc-formulas on their motherboards..


Palit pretty much anywhere else but the US market.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Palit pretty much anywhere else but the US market.



Yeah it was Gainward Here


----------



## Casecutter (May 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Requires a rebate, they get 300 bux off you up front


Sure some play that game, some don't care too... Just by Asus offering it tells me they have volume in the channel (risk) and aren't looking to get stuck with them, for some reason.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 24, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah it was Gainward Here


it does?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> it does?



Yup, never saw a Palit branded card in the us as they were gainward


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 24, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup, never saw a Palit branded card in the us as they were gainward


Without getting in a huge discussion about this again, Ill take your word for it.


----------



## bug (May 24, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Without getting in a huge discussion about this again, Ill take your word for it.


Nope, Gainward is Europe only (mostly?) for years. If they've been in the US, they must have pulled out 15 years ago. While I'm not sure about Palit, I did buy one of their card in Canada at some point. It would be really strange for them to sell in Canada, but not US.

PS Not trying to be a smartass, just adding what I know.


----------



## jabbadap (May 24, 2018)

bug said:


> Nope, Gainward is Europe only (mostly?) for years. If they've been in the US, they must have pulled out 15 years ago. While I'm not sure about Palit, I did buy one of their card in Canada at some point. It would be really strange for them to sell in Canada, but not US.
> 
> PS Not trying to be a smartass, just adding what I know.



Well yeah Palit is a OEM too. I.E. some of the PNY geforce line cards are obviously made by Palit and some might have done by PC Partner. Other than that are there any Galax/kfa² cards on US? At one point they were acquired by Palit(2008 or so), current situation is a bit murky though. But yeah way off topic now. Slightly more on topic, was it hd4000 series the last Radeon which Palit made? And when club3d stopped making video cards. I remember them dropping nvidia at some point, but they seems halted making any at all!?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> Well yeah Palit is a OEM too. I.E. some of the PNY geforce line cards are obviously made by Palit and some might have done by PC Partner. Other than that are there any Galax/kfa² cards on US? At one point they were acquired by Palit(2008 or so), current situation is a bit murky though. But yeah way off topic now. Slightly more on topic, was it hd4000 series the last Radeon which Palit made? And when club3d stopped making video cards. I remember them dropping nvidia at some point, but they seems halted making any at all!?


Kfa2 is europe only i believe, kfa2 is galax but the europe version


----------



## jabbadap (May 24, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Kfa2 is europe only i believe, kfa2 is galax but the europe version



Correct, they tried to unify Galaxy and KFA2 branding changing name to Galax but it was already taken on Europe so back to kfa2 they went. Which is the reason that there ain't Galax cards on Europe(There were Galaxy cards in the past).


----------



## Casecutter (Jun 15, 2018)

I just thought I'd bring this up here, resurrect this thread as I have no better place to interject this.  While I know Polaris is not a place AMD would think of spending cash, knowing that we see no replacement on the horizon, and that Nvidia is all but surely waiting in the wings till there's a sign of movement of competition there's no use in offering anything truly revolutionary from the green team at the mid-range. 

All that said, I was thinking at COMPUTEX AMD might least "drop" *we are doing a Ryzen+ to Polaris*.  Nothing more than a few tweaks to perhaps the memory controller or whatever cheap and quick "corrections" and just say it's going to the 12nm process.  I'd consider their inventory GPU's is not in any much of back-log, indicating they could make the change on-the-fly without discounting existing inventories.  Now sure I don't know how asking GloFo to move-off the 14nm process, and boost 12nm wafer production would affect output, that could have a lot to do with it.  Although, the understanding is 12nm nothing more than iterative improvement (half-node) of 14nm, so most production machines and tools aren't necessarily effected.  Given what I'd think it's now almost a year since GloFo started 12nm for Ryzen+ they'd consider ceasing 14nm a good consolidation move.  

Now sure such a "re-spin" is not going to make any huge deal on performance or where it sit's in the stack of competition, but given the almost lack of any real news for "Gamer's" this would've been at least a small "nod" they could do and not set-off any real alarm to Nvidia - they can stay their course.  A little bit more performance (at least in boost), hold the power envelope, perhaps a slight bump in memory utilization, and put a "bow" on top with a new Driver bump like Adrenalin and Crimson.   

I know a "rebrand" and driver hype... but honestly what "Gamers" are hearing now is "crickets" and what seems like for another year, and with more than a year+ of crypto mining and GDDR shortages and the pricing we endured (and they all made decent bank) they need to say/do something  however trifling.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 30, 2018)

I expect them to get better with refreshes and newer cards.

Not bad for a first off but some questionable decisions...


----------

